# Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Geht wieder )



## lenne0815 (13. März 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob steam grade down ist ? saemtliche steam http seiten gehen bei mir nicht, login funktioniert auch nicht ?


----------



## RRCRoady (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam down ?*

Also der Login über den Browser funktioniert. Den Client hab ich an diesem Rechner nicht drauf.


----------



## lenne0815 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam down ?*



RRCRoady schrieb:


> Also der Login über den Browser funktioniert. Den Client hab ich an diesem Rechner nicht drauf.


 
Ohje, ich hoffe mal nicht das es an mir liegt, kann jmd aus norddeutschland bitte nochmal nachschauen ?


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam down ?*

Komm wunderbar drauf.


----------



## Novorapid (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam down ?*

Hi
also bei mir geht Steam atm auch net!
update geht nicht und ich komme nicht mal auf die Foren von Steam


----------



## lenne0815 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam down ?*



Novorapid schrieb:


> Hi
> also bei mir geht Steam atm auch net!
> update geht nicht und ich komme nicht mal auf die Foren von Steam


 
Per handy gehts bei mir wunderbar, per pc genauso wie bei dir, bist du zufaellig KD kunde ?

- so, denke habs, is ne stoerung bei KD

Ein Glueck das ich mich so gut beherrschen kann und jetzt nicht anfange ueber KD herzuziehen, der einzige Grund diesen Provider ueberhaupt zu nutzen ist wenn man ihn umsonst bekommt und selbst so hab ich schon mehrmals ueberlegt nicht doch den provider zu wechseln, selbst wenns was kostet...


----------



## Novorapid (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam down ?*

jup ich bin auch bei KD
is wohl echt en routing problem bei denen


----------



## forSaken (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Bei mir geht s auch nicht,bin auch bei KD..ma schauen wie lange das anhält


----------



## Amok2806 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Hey, ich habe das selbe Problem, Kabel Deutschland -> Leipzig -> Kein Steam,Kein Yahoo....


Mfg.


----------



## Flugzeug. (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Oh man habe das selbe problem bin auch bei kd  und im offline modus kann ich steam auch nicht starten


----------



## Hauptsergant (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Raum Hannover. Auch KD. Steam  - nur offline. Kein Zugriff auf Steam-Seiten.


----------



## maaarco (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

und ich dachte schon es liegt an mir  auch KD Kunde und keine Steam Verbindung weder client noch http Adressen ;D


----------



## andi884 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

bin auch KD Kunde aus Leipzig , gleiches Problem => war das schon mal passiert? wie lange dauert das bis soetwas behoben wird?  Ich lobe mir immer noch die guten alten Zeiten als man einfach nur ne CD gebraucht hat um sein Computerspiel zu starten, aber heute ist man so vom Internet abhängig das es einzig und allein nur damit geht und heute ist mein einziger freier Tag an dem ich zocken könnte , schnief!

EDIT: komme übrigens auch noch nicht mal offline rein , da sich irgend so eine komische aktualisierung öffnet


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Versuch es doch einfach mal mit Googles DNS:
Google Public DNS


----------



## iNsTaBiL (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

habe das selbe problem, bin auch bei kabel deutschland

komm weder auf die internetseite noch bei steam selber rein :/

hoffentlich gehts bald wieder


----------



## OCCenturion (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Bin auch bei KD und aus Leipzig und habe gerade das gleich Problem! Was soll der Mist? Hat jemand eine Idee, ob ich überhaupt etwas tun kann?


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Zwei Posts weiter oben gucken  .


----------



## maaarco (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

hab mir grad ma cyberghost geladen und ne vpn verbindung hergestellt darüber mit aktiver vpn verbindung mich in steam eingeloggt und cyberghost wieder beendet. Verbindung bleibt aufrecht und mein ping is auch normal


----------



## andi884 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

hab grad mit KD gesprochen ist seit ca. 12 Uhr in Deutschland aufgetreten das Problem und hat nur was mit KD zu tun ,der technischen Abteilung nach soll das Problem ca bis 15 Uhr behoben sein.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 13.03.2012 um 14:40 ----------

ach und nur mal zur Info wenn solche Probleme auftreten dann am besten wirklich den Kundendienst anrufen Problem schildern und wenns am Anbieter liegt dann bekommt man in den meisten Fällen eine Gutschrift auf der nächsten Rechnung. KD ist da meistens relativ kulant, habe das schon öfter gehabt


----------



## Amok2806 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## iNsTaBiL (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*



andi884 schrieb:


> hab grad mit KD gesprochen ist seit ca. 12 Uhr in Deutschland aufgetreten das Problem und hat nur was mit KD zu tun ,der technischen Abteilung nach soll das Problem ca bis 15 Uhr behoben sein.



danke dass du dich geopfert hast und 30 min in der warteschleife gewartet hast 

so jetzt sollte es mal langsam wieder gehn


----------



## forSaken (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

ich hab es mit Hot spot gemacht


----------



## OnE|Shaolin (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Hannover 8° Grad - KD - Steam Seiten und Acc geblockt - User leicht angepisst!!!!!


----------



## Amok2806 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

geht bei euch yahoo ? des geht bei mir auch nich...


----------



## XneofuX (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

yahoo geht auch nich ... achja und was soll der blödsinn mit de googledns?  das geht nich!


----------



## qwark (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

selbes problem hier mit KD und Steam ... yahoo.com geht bei mir allerdings. Macht es sinn den Support von KD zuzuspammen ?


----------



## XneofuX (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

ich glaub nich  aber yahoo funktioniert nich bei mir... achja steam läuft zwar über cyberghost aber wenn ich in mw3 zu onlinediensten verbinden will gehts nimmer  ich probiers mit proxy nochmal wegen ping und s geb ich nochmal edit 

EDIT: also man kann zocken aber hatte grad nen fehler von wegen verbindung zum host verloren und bei meinem kumpel(t-online ohne probleme...WARUM BEKOMMEN DIES GEBACKEN?) stand, dass ich nich synchron mit den spiel gewesen sei ...
ok vergesst es ich häng inn ner endloswrteschlange...


----------



## radysson (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

auch kd kunde steam seite down steam login down   yahoo.com geht bei mir


----------



## qwark (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

hmm support angeschrieben ... gucken was passiert 




Edit:

Die Antwort kam jetzt aber erschreckend schnell ...

_Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde, 

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. 

*Es tut uns sehr leid 
**
*Für  die Störung Ihres Anschlusses entschuldigen wir uns! Natürlich arbeiten  wir bereits daran, den Fehler zu beheben. Schon bald können Sie Ihren  Anschluss wieder störungsfrei nutzen. Bitte haben Sie nur noch ein klein  wenig Geduld! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Technisches Service Center_


----------



## Hauptsergant (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Ausser Steam geht alles - yahoo, skype, msn usw...


----------



## Der Bomber (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

So hab jetzt eben auch nochmal mit Kabel telefoniert, bin sofort durchgekommen, also der hat mir gesagt das es regional abhängig ist, daher könnte es sein das es bei manchen Kd kunden funktioniert...er konntem ir jedenfalls bestätigen das es im Raum Leipzig nochn paar Stündchen dauern könnte bis STEAM wieder funktioniert -.-


----------



## radysson (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

i hate kd     habe gedacht es liegt an meine ip war aber nicht so mit vpn geht alles seite + login   deswegen habe ich nen reconnect für modem und router da aber der hilft auch nicht naja dachte halt läge an ip aber naja abwarten und so vll wollen die auch das wir wieder nen rlife haben ^^


----------



## XneofuX (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> Ausser Steam geht alles - yahoo, skype, msn usw...


yahoo.de(*.com nicht - logisch ) geht bei mir auch  msn skype etc läuft auch alles 
naja wenigstens funktionieren youtube und facebook noch


----------



## Amok2806 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Ja zum Glück xD
Origin geht bei mir übrigens auch nich =/ hab ich eben gemerkt
Schon nervig irgendwie.....


----------



## Der Bomber (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Also am besten ihr macht das wie schon beschrieben mit cyberghost, das ist die beste alternative darüber funktioniert dann alles, google dns braucht ihr nicht zu probieren dat funzt leider nicht. Endlich wieder Cs 1.6 man man man


----------



## radysson (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

ich habe steam am laufen    (Leipzig) kd kunde    macht euch nen vpn acc bei vpnreactor.com free acc reicht und stellt ne vpn verbindung her mit netzwerk und so  tut youtube   dann vpn verbinden steam starten vpn aus ping  normal alles leuft  ^^


----------



## Xane (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

selbe, da hat man mal frei und muss ned arbeiten und dann geht steam ned xP bin aus nähe simbach (oberbayern) bei österreich und auch kd kunde


----------



## XneofuX (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*



Der Bomber schrieb:


> Also am besten ihr macht das wie schon beschrieben mit cyberghost, das ist die beste alternative darüber funktioniert dann alles, google dns braucht ihr nicht zu probieren dat funzt leider nicht. Endlich wieder Cs 1.6 man man man


da hab ich das problem, dass ich in mw3 dann nicht auf irgenteinen server raufkomm oder nach 2 min dc bekomm ...
  :wall :         

Achja  ich wohn in Itzehoe 70km nördlich von hamburg (S-H)


----------



## joni97 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

So folgendes. Ich habe 3 Anbieter: Kabel Deutschland, 1&1 , Telekom. Kabel Deutschland ist natürlich am besten. Das komische ist bei 1&1 , Telekom versuch ich es gleich aus ob es funktioniert. Bei Kabel deutschland hab ich das gleiche Problem man kann nichts machen mit Update. 

Lange geschichte weshalb so viele anbieter.


----------



## Ricardo.W (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Also Häng das Eher von KD ? denn bei mir ist es genau so....Steam Geht nicht und die Steam seite auch nicht.....


----------



## jump.with.music (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Hallo, 

Ich hab eben gerade bei KD angerufen und er sagte mir das es immer noch eine schwerwiegende störung sei ... Sie sind daran es schnellst möglich zu beheben doch können sie mir noch keinen genauen Zeitpunkt sagen wann die Probleme behoben sind das ist nun das 3 mal diesen Monat das es Probleme mit dennen gibt ... 

Wohne in Bayern, Diedorf 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 13.03.2012 um 17:19 ----------


----------



## Lan_Party (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Bei mir geht Steam auch nicht. -.-"

Wie kann denn so ein Problem aufkommen?


----------



## iVirus (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

wer brauch schon den steam clienten?! geht doch einfach ins Verzeichnis wo ihr steam installiert habt 
zb: D:/Spiele*/Steam/SteamApps/common/EUER GAME* was ihr zocken wollt.
und öffnet dann die anwenuduns  Launcher exe. datei womit das spiel gestartet wird....
hab auch das problem  das steam ne funzt aber soo funzen die spiele ohne steam....


----------



## dreamkatja (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Steam geht immer noch nicht  

Ob das Problem heute noch behoben wird?


----------



## rulaa (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Dann kann man aber nicht Online spielen, Steam sagt dann immer um online spielen zu können musst du bei Steam online sein.

Ich bin auch bei KD und hoffe das die das mal endlich hinbekommen, was ich mich nur frage ist warum nur steam nicht funktioniert, nichts was mit steam zu tun hat geht.


----------



## Ricardo.W (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

also ich denke mal das es heute eher nichts wird  und wenn man da anrufen tuht Haben sie kein ahnung was Steam ist aufjeden fall....gibst ne Störung LOL


----------



## Xane (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

jetz gehts wieder bei mir


----------



## iVirus (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

ich habe keine probleme kann online spielen wenn ich die spiele außerhalb von steam öffne


----------



## joni97 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

BEi mir geht es wieder


----------



## NCphalon (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Jop, jetz bei mir auch, gut dass ich erst vor 10 min gemerkt hab dass es net geht^^


----------



## Hornissentreiber (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Jupp, in dieser Minute klappt es bei mir (Hannover) wieder auch.


----------



## Hauptsergant (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*



Xane schrieb:


> jetz gehts wieder bei mir


 
yep. Läuft alles


----------



## Weichkeks (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Berliner KD Kunde kann sich jetzt wieder zu Steam, Origin und Yahoo verbinden.


----------



## rulaa (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

JAAAAA bei mir gehts auch wieder ^^


----------



## iNsTaBiL (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

yipiii 

läuft wieder...hab die harte zeit mit cyber ghost überbrückt, was aber echt lam war 

einen erfolgreichen gamer-abend wünsche ich euch noch 
lg


----------



## dreamkatja (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

ja läuft wieder


----------



## Ricardo.W (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Bereich hamburg geht auch nice


----------



## qwark (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

jo bei mir gehts auch wieder ... war aber schon echt ne ärgerliche geschichte. naja bei mir war origin nicht down also gabs halt ne runde BF3 statt MW3


----------



## JoeMontana (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

Funzt bei mir jetzt auch wieder! KD in Passau


----------



## XneofuX (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

In Schleswig-Holstein alles klar


----------



## Sebastian1980 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam Down - Kabel Deutschland Routing Problem ( Andauernd )*

hatte die selben probleme, auch in schleswig holstein. läuft ebenfalls alles wieder.


----------

